# MT 2005 GM Remy A. Presas Memorial Request



## Guro Harold (Aug 8, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

As a suggestion for marking the fourth anniversary of the passing of the late GM Remy A. Presas (August 28th, 2001), please consider posting small video clips and pictures of him for this year's memorial thread.

If you have any questions or other ideas regarding this, please post them in this thead.

Thanks,

Harold


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 10, 2005)

A Yahoo! reported a total of about 2550 images of Remy Presas today. Of course I could not go through all of them, but it was cool to see rare pictures of GM Presas. There are also pictures of Datu Dieter, Datu Worden, and Datu Tim online as well as some other websites that I was not aware of.


----------

